# Anyone tried Brother's Complete Allergy Formula?



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay so I am taking on a rough collie who has a lot of sensitivities. I don't really know specifics other than he has very itchy, flaky skin, loses hair periodically and has a sensitive tummy. He has been on Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice formula.
I want to start him out on a "hypoallergenic" food until he seems better about itching and has all of his hair grown back. He probably has fleas, which I am taking him to the vet when I pick him up, but he doesn't have mange or anything like that. 
I've been hearing/reading a lot of good things about Brother's Complete, has anyone tried it?
Also, does anyone have any suggestions for what else I could do about his skin/coat/tummy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I think, before you can get an accurate read on his skin, you need to get rid of the fleas.take care in washing all the bedding, cloth toys and vacuum rugs, carpets and upolstered furniture.( a huge wretched job).
I'm assuming ( i know, dangerous) that you're an out of state adoption and the pooch wasnt on flea/ tick preventative. Heartworm stuff, either?
I never heard of that food.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I am getting him from a friend who breeds collies and he is a kennel dog. :/ So thank goodness I won't have to go through all of that. But I don't believe he was on any flea/tick/heart worm preventative.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, I've been feeding it to one of my dogs for 7 months, I believe. I'm very happy with it. Have you read the "white Paper" document on their home page? There is alot of info about the food. They guarantee it, if that matters. I spoke to one of the owners on the phone for well over an hour before I decided to make the switch.


----------

